# walking across the country



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

A couple months ago, while on a long walk, it crossed my mind that it might be interesting to try walking across the country. I haven't thought too much about it since, and it's not something I'm making any kind of serious committment to or formal plans about yet, but I'd been thinking that if I ever did it, it would probably help if I didn't do it alone. And I thought that the ideal walking partner would be someone else with social anxiety. Or that maybe I could at least plan to meet up with various SA people along the way.

And that maybe I would even write some kind of book about it when it's all over. 

The motivation, the reason, is that my life is rather directionless and inert right now, and I find myself wondering and worrying, too often, about what it would take to break me out of that. I frankly don't have many skills or abilities, but one of the few things I think I'm genuinely "good" at is taking extremely long walks. So why not put that "talent" to work and try to use it to change my life?

I become more convinced all the time that if I'm ever going to break out of the rut that is my life, it's going to take something radical. A big part of the problem is that I'm just too timid, cautious, passive, and insecure to "do something with my life" in any of the more traditional or conventional ways (like, I don't know, getting a job? finding a place of my own? raising a family?); paradoxically, I think I might actually feel safer, more comfortable, doing something radical, unusual, or strange, like walking across the country.

Because I don't know how to be normal and functional. But I do know how to walk.

So, although I'm not making any kind of official request/invitation for a walking partner just yet (I'll probably post something in the "connections" section if/when I'm ready to do that), I thought I might as well just float the idea out there--especially because I'm not a very ambitious person, and when I get a "big idea" in my head I tend to back down from it and dismiss it all too quickly. So at the very least I need some help just keeping the idea afloat, keeping it within the realm of plausibility--not letting my anxious, cautious, skeptical, cynical, self-doubting mind abandon it as a silly, weird, impossible idea.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sounds fun. I'm in Michigan, so I don't think you would be going far enough north to meet up with me.

How far is the farthest you have walked in a day? I would suggest building your daily walking distance up before the trip. The farthest I've walked is 10 miles, but I have only done it a handful of times. I would have to build myself up before I tried anything like that. Also consider how you are going to carry supplies and where you are going to sleep. Probably will have to pay for motel rooms, unless you have another plan.

I wish you luck. Sounds like it would be a great thing to do.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Interesting adventure idea. Hope you succeed and hope it can be therapeutic for you. Good luck finding some partners.

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

That sounds amazing. Best of luck!


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Its funny you brought this up because I've been thinking about this lately. Kind of like Forrest Gump. If I was unemployed I would probably be doing it now. You have to be prepared though (scouts motto lol). You have to plan ahead where you would camp out for the night, what distance you could accomplish, what the weather is currently and what the seasons are like in different parts of the country. You also have to carry something to defend yourself because you never know what or whom you might come across. You would probably be better off taking the country roads then staying near the interstate. Its illegal to walk on the interstate in most areas anyways. You would probably need somebody who is woodwise to be in your party. And if you need any advice don't be afraid to give me a call since I've been all over the country and know most areas .


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Hiking the Appalachian Trail (the real one), would probably make more sense. Although, it is a long way across the country. I have walked 25 miles one time, and it wasn't easy. I walked the 45 km from Banff to Lake Louise over three days, and that wasn't easy and I had to take out a lot of extra stuff from my backpack after the first 3 km and ship it back. Finding places to camp wouldn't be simple if you were walking either in some places. 

Bicycling across the country would be much easier, and lots of people have done that. That would be what I would want to do.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Oh right, this. Completely forgot about it. Disregard.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Damn. I was actually excited at the prospect of doing something like this. Then I realized it's a necro thread. :|


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

anymouse said:


> not a couchsurfing tour, even?


Well, yes, that will be in the works, hopefully.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Haha, no worry, it wasn't a secret or anything.


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> Damn. I was actually excited at the prospect of doing something like this. Then I realized it's a necro thread. :|


What does this mean? That it is old?

I really like the idea too. Are you still considering it even a bit? Unfortunately I think work would get in the way for me. Maybe something to do when I retire. Meetup in thirty years?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I consider long walks from time to time. Might try an overnight one sometime. Can start a topic if I do. Doubt I'd ever try more than a night or two. Too hard to carry supplies and I'd worry about my legs not being able to handle it. Could buy supplies but think it would get expensive after awhile. 

Think necro thread just means it is a dead/unactive thread that was brought back to life.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

I think I would prefer to bike. Walking is abit too tedious IMO. The bike would have to be rigged out tho. 


SoUnDs LiKe An AdVeNtUrE !!!!!!!


----------

